# New Versacamm problem



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Just started using our new versacamm. We were trained couple weeks ago but have still been working on finishing the store. I have printed just a few non money making items with it while working on the store just to try to stay familiar with it. I decided to do our own signage and printed the top 2 and a half feet of our 8 x 4 backlit sign yesterday. Since I only have a 30" roll it has to be done in 2 sections. Looks great. Today I wanted to print the lower portion. Two thirds of the way through the printing the printer stopped printing and just showed the message "Now processing". No errors showed in versaworks. Of course this happens on a weekend when no one is at Imprintables. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Have you resolved the issue? It sounds like a connection error between the computer and the versacamm. Check your cable and make sure the computer is responding.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Have you resolved the issue? It sounds like a connection error between the computer and the versacamm. Check your cable and make sure the computer is responding.


Initially waited about ten minutes for the printing to start again but had to get back fort the start of my son's b-day party so left the printer with the "Now Processing" message on the screen hoping it would start and finish the printing/cutting. Came back a couple hours later and the printer had hibernated with the media still at the same spot.

I shut everything down and went home. I had taken the eight foot piece of vinyl and cut it down to the height needed before printing yesterday. Today I started with the full roll and it printed out fine. I don't know if cutting the sheet down before printing had anything to do with it or not. The only thing different between that attempt and today was cutting the sheet before printing. Will call Imprintables tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Have you resolved the issue? It sounds like a connection error between the computer and the versacamm. Check your cable and make sure the computer is responding.


Talked with a tech guy at Imprintables. He said it sounded like a fluke. Possibly another program running interrupted the data to the printer. I hope that isn't the case. I have a fairly powerful laptop I was working from and don't recall using another program even so. I hope there aren't too many of those flukes with the price that vinyl costs.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey John,

The tech is probably right as to being a fluke, we had a similar issue awhile back that did the same thing but what had happen was we didn't have enough pinch rollers holding the vinyl and it moved enough that the roller on the end moved as the vinyl was being pulled through it went a little bit out of the little blue box that it's suppose to be in and threw the Roland into a tizzy....live and learn. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

IYFGraphics said:


> ....live and learn.



Well printing this sign sure has been an expensive learning lesson but then again I didn't expect not to make some mistakes. Once we got it up on our facade though we had a number of people say how good it looks. Not bad for my first sign all in all.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Mtnview said:


> Well printing this sign sure has been an expensive learning lesson but then again I didn't expect not to make some mistakes. Once we got it up on our facade though we had a number of people say how good it looks. Not bad for my first sign all in all.


LOL...yeah I know what you mean, we've had our VP540 now for a little over a year I can't say enough about just how good a machine it is, it runs every day and asks for very little in return.

I'm sure you'll agree also...(in time) not that there are not hiccups from time to time because there are, but all the errors we have had have been caused by us save for one that happen in the dead of winter while printing a banner and the printer just stopped working, after calls to our vendor and to Roland a Roland Tech had us turn off the main power switch in the back, that cleared the problem, he said static electricity must have built up in one of the circuit boards from the dry winter weather.

Hope this helps.


----------

